# Godzilla Reboot [ Legendary + WB Collaboration ] - Part 1



## Reznor (May 17, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Detective (May 17, 2014)

*Godzilla Reboot [ Legendary + WB Collaboration ]*



> *Legendary and WB to Bring Back... Godzilla!*
> Source: Legendary Pictures
> March 29, 2010
> 
> ...



Bastards better do it justice. I still remember that god awful movie starring Matthew Broderick and the T-Rex from Jurassic Park on HGH. The only decent aspect was the theme song with Jimmy Page and that orchestra(one of the few Puff Daddy late 90's tracks that was decent).

This has to somehow include a scene with the Godzilla curbstomping the shit out of a parody of the monster from Cloverfield like a true boss.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 17, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> ^Exactly. And it appears a Part 2 thread is near
> 
> AND TAKE THAT CAP!



Godzilla stomped dat fool.


----------



## Wesley (May 17, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was disappointed that the dad died.  That seemed like a huge waste.  Honestly might have been a better film with a father/son combo than the constant flipping back and forth between the soldier and his family.

I would have liked to have seen more random acts of heroism.  A lot of people died in the movie, but there was no sense that they were trying to survive.  They'd get swept up in some big wave or get stepped on or fall a couple hundred feet.  Felt like a competition for the Darwin Awards rather than people facing adversity and making the most of it.

I thought the military, at least in Hawaii, were a damn menace.  They kept firing weapons at monsters that didn't give two shits about them.  All they managed to do was add more projectiles and explosions in areas that were still teaming with people.  There was absolutely no warning at all in Hawaii and the military just made things worse and worse.

Later on, I guess they fixed this?  The Admiral alluded to people sacrificing themselves to lure Mrs. Muto around.  I guess this could be a viable tactic if they created evac corridors in cities and towns?  If you can't get everyone out of a general area, clear a path and try to force the monster down it?

But then the bridge happened.  That was just awful.  Not only did they obstruct half of the escape route to allow worthless tanks through, the navy ended up doing more damage than Godzilla did lol

Btw, is it normal for navy people to wear camo?  I thought khakis were standard issue aboard navy ships?  Did the film makers seriously dress navy characters up to look army?

I thought Godzilla and the Mutos had enough screen-time.  Over-exposure especially earlier on in the film would have made the final bout less meaningful.  There's only so much mileage you can get out of a monster in any given film before it becomes repetitive.  How many minutes of Mr. Muto clawing at Godzilla's face can people really stand to enjoy watching?  It was annoying to see them constantly flipping to a news broadcasts with brief clips of action, but ultimately I think it was for the greater good.

Mrs. Muto was the only monster in the film to actually try to kill people.  Every other time in the film, humans were just in the way of the monsters.  A mild nuisance that would either be ignored or swatted at half-heartedly.  Clearly she hated humans with a rage for what one of them did to her nest.  If she hadn't been put down, she probably would have made it her mission in life to kill as many people as she possibly could.

I thought it was funny that Godzilla actually dove to avoid a carrier.  Guess there are some things even he would prefer not to bump into.  Of course, why the hell were the navy ships less than a few hundred ft. away from him?  More examples of the military being stupid.

I think the EMP ability was to down-play the militaries ability to participate in the action.  This was either to save money on depicting the military trying to fight them or to spare the military the embarrassment of trying to fight them lol

Another thing, and this is of films in general, is that I don't like seeing F-22s being used in battles they have no business being.  The Air Force has plenty of generation 4 fighters still in service.  If there's some big monster or a bunch of robots or whatever wrecking American cities, spare the tax payers the expense and use the much cheaper and proven bombers and fighters from a decade or so ago.

The cheering at the end of the film, it might not have been bad?  If Godzilla had been ko'd for a couple of days at least, word might of gotten around about what happened.  And if you were living in San Fransico, you might have been more worried about Mrs. Muto who blazed a trail of destruction through the American Southwest than the monster that made a brief stop in Hawaii that otherwise did nothing but fight the monster that had probably taken many more lives and made much more of a media spectacle.

A few cheers from a stadium full of battered refugees makes sense from that perspective.


----------



## Njaa (May 17, 2014)

Moved a post from the closed one.

Want to point out that Chiller is having a marathon of most millennium Godzilla movies. Only one missing is final wars.

Edit: Though it would appear my damn tv guide lied to me, current movie is some sort of showa Godzilla but not sure which one. Earlier on Godzilla 2000, vs Megaguirus, GMKG were on.


----------



## Gabe (May 17, 2014)

Saw it today really liked the theater was packed I had to sit in the first row.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 17, 2014)

Just saw it again, loved it even more the second viewing.

Its been years since I've been in a theatre where people cheered...let alone cheered several times....let alone cheering several times with each viewing.

This movie is amazing.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (May 17, 2014)

Just listened to some podcast reviews and man


*Spoiler*: __ 



 all these artfag critics are shitting on Pacific Rim and saying its a good thing Aaron Taylor Johnson was so bland otherwise he would have taken away from Godzilla in the end. So boring characters are ok as long they distract from Godzilla long enough until the last possible second till they have to show a fight?

I don't even know what to say. How can anyone shit on someones opinion just cause they wanted SOMETHING to happen in the shitty middle part of the film. Its such a slog. All they needed to do was not cut away from the Hawaii fight and give me something to tide me over until the end fight. Is that so bloody wrong. I mean we saw more of the fucking MUTOs than Big G whose why I paid to see this shit. Congrats to the MUTO designers but please fuck off and let me see Godzilla.

I also don't see how actually showing the Hawaii fight takes away from the end fight. Just have Godzilla not use his atomic breath and have him think hes winning then let the MUTO escape. Instead we get a shit tonne of generic militsry dudes doing boring shit. At least if Cranston was still around we'd have a character to cling to and root for but nope.

Oh also my favourite quote from a crittic was "people just don't know how to watch movies anymore." Yeah fuck you too buddy.


----------



## Wesley (May 17, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



^ Atomic breath is Godzilla's signature move.  You don't waste it on nothing.  

Mr. Muto as a monster has little to work with as far as dealing with Godzilla.  He basically only had one strategy that could only be really effective when teamed up with the Mrs.  Dive bombing the shit out of Godzilla and trying to pull him off his feet while stabbing his face.

How many times did he fly at Godzilla from behind and twirl him around, resulting in Godzilla trying to bite him?

There was a fine line between showing enough of the monsters and them doing their thing to be interesting and showing too much when it became boring.  They made sure the monsters were not boring, which is by my estimation more important than showing them just to show them.

If you want to make comparisons to Pacific Rim, the only good Jaegar vs. Kaiju bout in that film was the running battle of Gypsy vs. Leatherback and Otachi.  The other three Jaegars and Kaiju in the film were taken out easily.  You can't even call the battle at the portal a battle since the Jaegars were immobilized and the Kaiju basically did nothing but swim around.




Some people said there were Mothra references in the film, but I didn't catch any.

So...I hope future films aren't all on the Westcoast.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 17, 2014)

There were tons, I kept noticing them

By tons I mean like two


----------



## Wesley (May 17, 2014)

Super Goob said:


> There were tons, I kept noticing them
> 
> By tons I mean like two



What exactly?  Her island appearing on a map or an easter egg like that?


----------



## SilentBobX (May 17, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Just saw it again, loved it even more the second viewing.
> 
> Its been years since I've been in a theater where people cheered...let alone cheered several times....let alone cheering several times with each viewing.
> 
> This movie is amazing.



High five, Tom.

Ever since my youth, I've been waiting to see Godzilla fight something on the big screen.

Can't wait to see this again.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 18, 2014)

Wesley said:


> What exactly?  Her island appearing on a map or an easter egg like that?




*Spoiler*: __ 



When Cranston and Johnson go back to their house you can see some sort of glass iguana den with some text written on it. Some of the letters are blacked out/worn out and whats left spells mothra. I don't even know how I caught that one because I usually don't see these things


----------



## Kuromaku (May 18, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Saw it today. Not a perfect movie, but I liked it. I came to see Godzilla fuck shit up and I got Godzilla fucking shit up, even if the POV was slightly different from what was traditional.

When the two MUTOs met up, for a minute there I was afraid that we were going to see monster nookie.

Cranston wasn't in this that long. It was amusing to see Quicksilver and the Scarlet Witch as married couple, although it made sense if you're familiar with the Ultimate universe.

The scale of the destruction was conveyed pretty well. Showing things from the usual point of view present in older films wouldn't have communicated just how much damage was being done because we wouldn't have enough of a human perspective of events to do so. At the same time, the fights felt oddly subdued at points.

Decapitation by atomic fire is awesome though. In fact, the first blast being charged up earlier in the film was a moment that stood out.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 18, 2014)

Alrighty, my review is completed and can be found in my signature.

It's not one of my favorite Godzilla flicks, but it's a good one.


----------



## Superrazien (May 18, 2014)

I loved the movie thought it was very entertaining. I feel like people who don't like Godzilla or even Pacific Rim are very boring. These movies aren't meant to be award winners, they are just really fun movies to watch.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 18, 2014)

Wesley said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I just read a rumor that there is a movie version in some Asian countries, including Japan, that have a post credits scene showing an army of giant moths being led by Mothra.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 18, 2014)

I enjoyed this film.

But goddamn, it could have been better with what it had.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 18, 2014)

As much as I loved this one, I must ask. Did anyone else find it funny that Godzilla was portrayed as a hero?

What if after defeating the other monster, he just looked at the humans watching and was like "You're next. " ?



MartialHorror said:


> Alrighty, my review is completed and can be found in my signature.
> 
> It's not one of my favorite Godzilla flicks, but it's a good one.



I don't think anything could replace the old movies in a Godzilla fan's heart, so being considered a good movie already is enough.


----------



## Swarmy (May 18, 2014)

Luiz said:


> As much as I loved this one, I must ask. Did anyone else find it funny that Godzilla was portrayed as a hero?
> 
> What if after defeating the other monster, he just looked at the humans watching and was like "You're next. " ?



That's one of the things that really bugged me  Godzilla was supposed to be a force of nature not humanity's saviour...


----------



## Wesley (May 18, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> That's one of the things that really bugged me  Godzilla was supposed to be a force of nature not humanity's saviour...



They got the force of nature part right.  

Godzilla ended up being the significantly lesser of two evils.  The Mutos caused a lot more death and destruction than Godzilla did.  The media and the military would have focused all their attention on the monsters that knocked air planes out of the sky and leveled half of Las Vegas.

All Godzilla is really guilty of is drowning a few thousand tourists in Hawaii.


----------



## Swarmy (May 18, 2014)

Wesley said:


> All Godzilla is really guilty of is drowning a few thousand tourists in Hawaii.



"Only" 

Godzilla is not a hero or even antihero, he's a neutral force of nature, he should have been a devastating disaster to humanity in this movie if they really wanted to stay true to the original instead they made a hero of him.

Btw did anyone else notice that they implied that modern nukes might be able to take out Godzilla? They mentioned how the blasts in the Pacific years ago were nothing compared to the nuke they were going to use? Is it possible that this new Godzilla is actually vulnerable


----------



## Shark Skin (May 18, 2014)

Nah that was just an assumption they made.


----------



## Swarmy (May 18, 2014)

Shark Skin said:


> Nah that was just an assumption they made.



Still the fact that they didn't get the chance to use leaves the possibility quite open. We have yet to see Legendary Godzilla tank a modern nuke.


----------



## Megaharrison (May 18, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> "Only"
> 
> Godzilla is not a hero or even antihero, he's a neutral force of nature, he should have been a devastating disaster to humanity in this movie if they really wanted to stay true to the original instead they made a hero of him.
> 
> Btw did anyone else notice that they implied that modern nukes might be able to take out Godzilla? They mentioned how the blasts in the Pacific years ago were nothing compared to the nuke they were going to use? Is it possible that this new Godzilla is actually vulnerable



This was the problem with the movie. I would have preferred him to be antagonistic but neutral could work as well. But he precisely wasn't. He was meant to be a goodguy. People (inside the movie's own universe) were cheering and rooting for him despite there being no in-universe indication he was on Humanity's side. When Godzilla got up at the end why wasn't everyone horrified that this beast was alive? They had no way of knowing he would go back to the sea now that his work is done. The movie expects the people inside its own story to react to Godzilla the same way as the audience watching the movie (oh yeah he's awesome!), which is nonsensical and shitty writing.

Again, I get the many low-budget sequels to the original Godzilla did this same concept, but it was bullshit then and it's bullshit now. At least those movies didn't take themselves very seriously, unlike this.


----------



## Wesley (May 18, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> "Only"
> 
> Godzilla is not a hero or even antihero, he's a neutral force of nature, he should have been a devastating disaster to humanity in this movie if they really wanted to stay true to the original instead they made a hero of him.



Human perspective is flawed.  Especially when it comes to people that live in California and work for the new media.  I kept waiting for everyone to run the fuck away when Godzilla woke up at the end of the film and I think they would have if they'd kept the camera fixed on any location for more than a minute.



> Btw did anyone else notice that they implied that modern nukes might be able to take out Godzilla? They mentioned how the blasts in the Pacific years ago were nothing compared to the nuke they were going to use? Is it possible that this new Godzilla is actually vulnerable



There's an argument about that in the battledome.  Some people think what was said in the film is bullshit because the time and place for the attempts on Godzilla's life matched with a real life testing site for nuclear weapons and those weapons were possibly as powerful as 15 megatons, which are some of the largest ever produced.

Suffice to say, this film was the only one to suggest that Godzilla could withstand a nuclear blast of any magnitude.  Every other time Godzilla has appeared in a film, the use of nukes were ruled out or simply not an option.  '14 Godzilla is the only one to have directly survived a nuke, no matter how small.


----------



## The Big G (May 18, 2014)

We're getting a sequel!


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 18, 2014)

Yes we are Big G


----------



## Nikushimi (May 18, 2014)

Godzilla raked in over $93mil on its opening weekend; that's like 75% of the film's budget.

I'm so happy it's doing well.



Luiz said:


> As much as I loved this one, I must ask. Did anyone else find it funny that Godzilla was portrayed as a hero?
> 
> What if after defeating the other monster, he just looked at the humans watching and was like "You're next. " ?





Swarmy said:


> That's one of the things that really bugged me  Godzilla was supposed to be a force of nature not humanity's saviour...



I felt the same way as you guys.



BlazingInferno said:


> Yes we are Big G



Already? 

Oh well; I regret nothing. 

YESSSS!


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 18, 2014)

Just came back, my thoughts on the movie


*Spoiler*: __ 



Regarding the human characters, I honestly didn't think Aaron Taylor-Johnson was _that_ bad. Sure he was maybe a bit too stoic, but I thought he worked in terms of being an audience surrogate. I'm honestly more disappointed that Watanabe as Serizawa was primarily Dr. Exposition throughout most of his scenes. Cranston next to Godzilla stole the show, and I think had he had a bigger role, we wouldn't be hearing so many complaints about how the humans are boring.

As for Big G himself, I'd say Edwards and crew nailed him. Everything from the roar, to the Atomic Breath Fatality was perfect. And while I know some weren't too happy with how we got teased whenever Godzilla was fighting the Mutos, I actually thought it did well in wetting appetite for the climax. Fight itself was pretty well done, and I kind of liked the design for the Mutos.

Regarding the complaints about how he was too heroic, eh, to each his own. I didn't think it was a big issue for me, though admittedly, my first reaction to Godzilla being still alive wouldn't have been "HUZZAH!" as those people in the stadium but rather "Oh God, please don't come back". It would have at least helped somewhat in interpreting Godzilla as a neutral force of nature.




Overall, Big G's return to the big screen I thought was a pretty damn good one, albeit with a few hiccups along the way. 8/10 for me.


----------



## Cyphon (May 18, 2014)

Something else I didn't express in my initial review is that I never really felt the feelings for what I was seeing.

I knew what was happening was large scale and disastrous but it never felt much like it. I can't pinpoint exactly why I felt it but most of the stuff felt almost casual despite the large scale destruction. 

With a movie like this you really want to feel awed and worried with the people. I didn't.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (May 18, 2014)

If they choose to focus on humans again in the next movie they better give them an interesting story cause fuck me i couldn't get behind Ford Brody at all. I guess i may just be sick of the same generic military dudes in movies like this but please at least do something interesting with them if they're the focus again.

Looking forward to the sequel anyway even if the middle ruined the movie for me. Godzilla was awesome no matter how little we saw of him.


----------



## Raviene (May 18, 2014)

i just saw this movie and WOW!


*Spoiler*: __ 



first the negatives:

I just don't understand why they went the way they did with Cranston's character? I mean we wont really get much of Godzilla until the third act of the film w/c meant that they had to fill up the first two acts with human drama. I was invested already in Cranston's character the first five mins of the movie and then poof...I literally said "What the FUCK!" and those seated near me just looked at me in a strange way. I was really not expecting him to die that early in the movie as I just didn't really care about the other characters in this movie. The son and his family I couldn't give two shits and Watanabe was just there to say Gojira. So why the fuck would you kill the only actor that could give you that oomph the audience would need till the final act?

Also, I didn't like the lack of reaction of people when Godzilla woke up at the end. Its like they're thinking that it would't hurt them or accidentally stomp them. I mean even if I saw this monster kill other monsters, thinking that its a freakin hero would be the last thing on my mind...its still an animal and I would think getting out of its way will always be the best course of action and not just standing there waiting for it to ride off into the sunset. 

the positves:

- Cranston

- calling Godzilla a balancing force of nature and also a being that existed before man and not some mutated shit turd of a lizard 

- Tail Swipe

- Atomic Breath 

I was literally screaming like a lil girl when a first saw the thorn on the tip of his tail *"lit up"* leading all the way to his back....I was like "OH SHIT IT'S HAPPENING!" 

Godzilla may not be in the movie that much but when he is...he makes damn sure that his presence is felt...

dat finishing move...thank you


----------



## Wesley (May 18, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



One of the outtakes for the film has Bryan Cranston yelling "KHAN!" after the doors close on the reactor.


----------



## Matta Clatta (May 18, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



godzilla was a hero in this movie but overall I'd say he leaned more towards anti hero
he's beholden upon humanity for radiation/food and is pretty much content to ignore humans even when their shooting ineffective weapons at him.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 18, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Godzilla raked in over $93mil on its opening weekend; that's like 75% of the film's budget.
> 
> I'm so happy it's doing well.
> 
> ...



I look forward to Monster Island probably being in the sequel.


----------



## Wesley (May 18, 2014)

Monster Island sound like a bad idea.  No, really, how can it even be regarded as a good idea?  Why as a concept is a tiny spec on the map a good idea when you've got the entire planet to work with for the monsters?

I swear, every city on the planet would love the idea of Godzilla destroying it!


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 18, 2014)

Who would you guys want to be cast in the sequel?


----------



## Tom Servo (May 18, 2014)

Wesley said:


> *Monster Island sound like a bad idea.*  No, really, how can it even be regarded as a good idea?  Why as a concept is a tiny spec on the map a good idea when you've got the entire planet to work with for the monsters?
> 
> I swear, every city on the planet would love the idea of Godzilla destroying it!



Is that a joke? There's a fuckton of interesting things you could do with that. You'd just preferably have to boot Goyer's realistic obsessed ass off the writing chair


----------



## Wesley (May 18, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Is that a joke? There's a fuckton of interesting things you could do with that. You'd just preferably have to boot Goyer's realistic obsessed ass off the writing chair



It's not a joke.  Monsters don't belong in a zoo!


----------



## Cyphon (May 18, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Who would you guys want to be cast in the sequel?



Denzel Washington. I am just picturing Godzilla coming out of the water to save the day again and Denzel standing on a beach in shades and he just looks at Godzilla erupt out and says "my man".


----------



## Tom Servo (May 18, 2014)

Wesley said:


> It's not a joke.  Monsters don't belong in a zoo!



Zoo? More of a prison.


----------



## Wesley (May 18, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Zoo? More of a prison.



What part of "force of nature" do you not understand?


----------



## Wesley (May 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jW9yBS3JuU[/YOUTUBE]

So Godzilla's probably 250 million years old and was born from a super nova-like cosmic event that wiped out all life on earth and paved the way for radioactive mutant giants.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 18, 2014)

I have a lot of thoughts on the film, but I'm not going to type them all out.

I like Edwards' directing style. He knows how to evoke that Spielberg/80s-Amblin feeling in a way that doesn't feel directly copied, ala JJ Abrams.

The screenplay was so-so. I'm not too worried about dialogue as I am with character depth. These were standard, archetypal Hollywood characters written to compliment that inevitable mayhem that was coming in the third act. Still, with the sole exception of Cranston, everyone was pretty wooden. I'm not sure Aaron Johnson has what it takes to carry a major tentpole film. He was very forgettable.

The VFX were absolutely top notch. But what was even better was the sound design. It pretty much has that Oscar in the bag.

The limited amounts of humor in this film felt forced and unneeded. Almost as if it were placed in the film to prevent people from talking about how it was "too serious" like we saw with TDK trilogy. That shit was pure camp. Was not at all a fan of that considering how well Edwards was handling the darker tone of the film.

Soundtrack was solid.

All in all, it's a worthy return for the King of the Monsters. I am definitely on board with a sequel, but Edwards HAS to return. His imagery and overall direction is what made the film. That guy can direct the hell out of some big scale destruction.


----------



## Wesley (May 18, 2014)

You know, Godzilla being a hero of sorts is actually kind of nice.  Cloverfield and the Pacific Rim Kaiju were all antagonistic.  For a Western Kaiju, one of them actually saving the day and not a human protagonist is new ground.  It's just like the T-Rex at the end of Jurrasic Park.  Yeah, he ate the lawyer, but everyone loved when he appeared out no where and saved the Grants and the Kids lol


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 18, 2014)

godzilla is a friend to all peoples <3


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 18, 2014)

I saw this film today, and I enjoyed it; it certainly was better than the 1998 film (although I personally believe that that film is not as terrible as some people say that it is).

On the positive side of this film, the special effects and the monster battles were very impressive. Godzilla has rarely appeared so badass and spectacular of the screen, and the MUTO's were very impressive beings, as well (the first appearance of the male reminded me of scenes from the _Alien_ franchise). On the negative side, I felt that this film focused too strongly on the human characters and not enough on the monsters, as was the case with the _Transformers_ films. I understand that the story writers wish to provide human characters with whom the audience can identify, but Godzilla is the titular character, so he should have had a greater focus, in my mind.

Godzilla's atomic ray was particularly impressive, and I was very fond of how he used it to kill the female MUTO before tearing off her head in a manner that was reminiscent of a fatality from _Mortal Kombat._ I am glad that Godzilla was generated through computer imagery, but why is his body, in particular his legs, still so thick and ponderous? One trait that I actually liked about the 1998 film was how the creature's body seemed to be more lithe and agile, so I was hoping for a similar portrayal in this film, but I suppose that the filmmakers wished to remain faithful to the original films of this franchise.

At the end, I was very glad that Godzilla did not actually die, to allow for a potential sequel, and I especially liked the artistic element of how he dived into the water and simply vanished, leaving humanity to wonder when he may appear next.

Overall, this movie was not a masterpiece, but it was still enjoyable, nevertheless.


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2014)

Okay this movie was fucking awesome.

I also had a thing that never happened to me before. The entire fucking theater broke out into applause when 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Godzilla blasted the fuck out of the female Kaiju with his atomic breath.




It was amazing . That's how you can tell people truly enjoyed something.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 19, 2014)

The movie was not bad as some claim it was, but it wasnt the aweomeness that I was expecting it to be. It was alright.

*Spoiler*: __ 




I went there wanting to see focus on Godzilla and his battles with the new creatures, it pissed me off that we where about to see an encounter when suddenly it gets cut. That's like a super ulti hot girl teasing you and about to give it to you and then just shutting the door in your face. What the fuck?!
It committed the same mistakes as transformers IMO, but at least here you could see the fights. which where super minimal.

Also I would had liked to seen the speech of the guy that built the atomic bomb in the movie. And heck, they cutted the godzilla raising from the ashes that is in the trailers.

It was an ok good movie, but it pissed me off


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 19, 2014)

i liked that actually, it held them off just enough so that when the battles did come, they were super epic

i liked that unlike the cheeseball 98 movie, it actually gave you a sense of how the humans would (somewhat) realistically feel if giant monsters attacked and were fighting eachother causing collateral damage


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 19, 2014)

It held them off in a bad way as it overdid that part. There's nothing epic about seeing two monsters about to clash only for it to be cut off to the humans doing something else TWICE then when we do get a fight it's mostly a beat down.





> *According to Variety, "Godzilla" brought in an estimated $93.2 million in North America, the largest May opening weekend for a Warner Bros. film ever. $38.5 million of that was on Friday, the biggest opening day for a film in 2014 thus far*.
> 
> The new film made more than double the opening weekend of Roland Emmerich's "Godzilla," which brought in $44 million when it opened in 1998 and went on to gross a little more than $136 million domestically and $242 million worldwide.
> 
> According to Metacritic, "Godzilla" has received "generally favorable reviews," ranking a "62" on the site. In her review of the film, SPINOFF ONLINE's Josie Campbell said, "While the 2014 'Godzilla' is fun and leagues better than the 1998 version, it lacks the charm and excitement of the classic 1950s and ‘60s monster films it references. One can only hope the inevitable sequel will be placed in more decisive hands."


----------



## SupesuGojira (May 19, 2014)

Wesley said:


> It's not a joke.  Monsters don't belong in a zoo!



Jurassic Park has taught us this well. (Well, that, and get the hell out of the area if there are Raptors nearby, those smart intelligent bastards! o.o)

Personally, GODZILLA (2014) is completely terrific, respected the icon and gave faithful treatment to Toho's source material. It completely erases the nightmare from 1998 infamously known as GINO. I surprisingly found the human characters to be like-able. Dr. Serizawa and Joe Brody being my top favorite. I even found Ford Brody to be acceptable and a fair leading character. (Although I can honestly do well without him) Godzilla was insanely well design (No surprise), and the Muto creatures were much more awesome than I had expected. Enjoyed the build up, Godzilla teasers, and the major pay-off within the third act  I will be getting this on Blu-Ray, and I can't wait for the sequel!!! It is a great time to be a G-fan


----------



## MrCinos (May 19, 2014)

*6/10*.

Pacing and just about everything beside Godzilla himself was boring and felt uninspiring. I couldn't feel genuine sense of fear/doom from any human character, seems like only Cranston was invested in acting. It was a mistake to kill his character so soon, IMO he would've been a much better main character. Considering that an actual main character did basically nothing worth-wile beside igniting other monster's eggs during the whole movie.

I remember enjoying 98' Zilla more, though I was a kid back then and hardly remember anything about it now. Still, I'd like to see a sequel as I liked the fact that Godzilla was a neutral/good character and seemed to be much closer to the original image this time around.


----------



## Vice (May 19, 2014)

Holy shit, didn't know he was going to end up being that much bigger. And I didn't even realize how small the 1998 version really was.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 19, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am glad that Godzilla was generated through computer imagery, but why is his body, in particular his legs, still so thick and ponderous?



This design of Godzilla's body takes after bear's standing upright.


----------



## Wesley (May 19, 2014)

I was afraid Mrs. Muto would eat the male after they met up.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 19, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> I look forward to Monster Island probably being in the sequel.



Given Edwards's own professed desire for the direction of a potential sequel, that seems likely.

I don't care as long as we get King Ghidorah as the main antagonist Kaiju.



BlazingInferno said:


> Who would you guys want to be cast in the sequel?



I wouldn't mind Taylor-Johnson reprising his role from this first movie, provided he has a more significant purpose than just being the guy who can defuse bombs. The way that


*Spoiler*: __ 



Godzilla made eye contact with him while being crushed by that huge building suggested there could be something to build on in future installments.




I don't know; I just feel like his character should have a more personal investment in the monster. At least that would make him feel a bit less shoehorned into the story and give the audience more reason to care about what's happening when there aren't any giant monsters around. He doesn't have to be like Godzilla's human BFF or anything, but it would be nice if Godzilla were more involved in his immediate agenda. That balance would be difficult to get just right, though... I wouldn't want Godzilla to become so attached to his character that the two become co-dependent.

I still like the idea of having an organization develop Mechagodzilla and fit that into the origin story for the Pacific Rim universe. Maybe Taylor-Johnson's character could become instrumental in the development of that organization, sort of like a white Nick Fury. 

Inb4 someone points out that the original Nick Fury was white.

Benedict Cumberbatch and Zachary Quinto are also underused yet very worthwhile actors, imo; I wouldn't mind seeing them join the cast.

I feel like there should be more Japanese actors in the next one, though; Watanabe was pretty much the token Asian guy, period, and that felt so unnatural for a Godzilla flick. It wouldn't hurt to dip into the pool of actors Japan has to offer and let them have some scenes actually speaking Japanese with English subtitles, just for that element of authenticity that this movie seemed to lack.


----------



## Arishem (May 19, 2014)

Comic Book Guy said:


> This design of Godzilla's body takes after bear's standing upright.


I'm glad they fixed that. Previous Godzillas hit leg day and skipped everything else, resulting in a flabby pear-shaped body. Legendary Godzilla is a monstrous power lifter.

Did anyone else notice that Godzilla was a
*Spoiler*: __ 



grumpy old man in this movie? He steadied himself by grabbing the Golden Gate, gave Ford the "I'm tired of this shit look", and stumbled back onto land for a well deserved nap after finishing off those horny teenagers.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 19, 2014)

He's described as a last samurai type by Edwards who generally wants to be alone. He's got scars on him which are also keeping with the scars of radiation damage one has, so it establishes the theme of Godzilla and his status as old warrior.

_Gareth Edwards: He's an ancient warrior who's the last of his kind, and his kind has long since died out. He lives a very solitary lonely existence and he's very happy to keep away from everyone, but we keep doing things to force him to return and put things right_


----------



## Rivers (May 19, 2014)

Vice said:


> Holy shit, didn't know he was going to end up being that much bigger. And I didn't even realize how small the 1998 version really was.



Pretty sure there was a Godzilla at 100 meters before this one. 2014 Godzilla edges it out at 106 meters.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 19, 2014)

Arishem said:


> Did anyone else notice that Godzilla was a
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I totally got that impression as well. It's funny that you mention that. 

Also, lol @ "horny teenagers."



Tranquil Fury said:


> He's described as a last samurai type by Edwards who generally wants to be alone. He's got scars on him which are also keeping with the scars of radiation damage one has, so it establishes the theme of Godzilla and his status as old warrior.
> 
> _Gareth Edwards: He's an ancient warrior who's the last of his kind, and his kind has long since died out. He lives a very solitary lonely existence and he's very happy to keep away from everyone, but we keep doing things to force him to return and put things right_



I like that description. I like this Godzilla.


----------



## Vice (May 19, 2014)

Another interesting size comparison chart comparing other famous movie monsters:


----------



## Njaa (May 19, 2014)

Finally saw it last night and


*Spoiler*: __ 



I loved it! The cockteases weren't nearly as bad since we saw small glimpses of what happened so it gave enough action yet still kept it secret enough that the final payoff was oh so sweet. The human characters were just ok, and only Cranston stood out. Personally I'd have love it if Cranstons character survived till the end and got closure on the death of his wife and his relationship with his son. Not to mention his own theories of why it happened. Instead of getting that small glimpse he got of M-MUTO before he died.

All the post-monster destruction scenes, while impressive, felt sort of hallow. Maybe it's because I'm so used to seeing that in both movies and all the news coverage of tornado devastation that is so often on the news that it doesn't affect me that much. Though it was refreshing to see the aftermath of a monster simply existing and moving through populated area that is rarely seen in typical monster movies. The rescue operations, the evacuation, and all of the preparations made for their arrival really gave it that extra touch that made it more enjoyable.

The final fight itself was just excellent, M-MUTO never tried to go full brawl with Godzilla instead opting for hit and run attacks and using its ability to fly to its advantage. F-MUTO used her sheer size to simply bulldoze Godzilla so while individually they weren't a match for him, together they delivered Godzilla quite an ass whoppin before F-MUTO got distracted. Dat tail whip and Dat Atomic Breath were just pure awesomeness, though it was sort of funny/ironic that in killing the M-MUTO with his tail, Godzilla also dropped that building on himself.

I didn't see the problem with Godzilla being portrayed somewhat heroically in-universe. Godzilla didn't actually do that much against humans. In comparison M-MUTO and his EMPs were fucking up communications and F-MUTO tore a new asshole to Las Vegas and her EMP field was bringing down commercial planes and disrupting evacuation plans.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 19, 2014)

Vice said:


> Another interesting size comparison chart comparing other famous movie monsters:



Yeah, somebody already posted both charts in the previous thread. Thanks though.


----------



## Arishem (May 19, 2014)

Here's a size chart of Godzilla's various incarnationsYou can really see how they balanced G14's body proportions compared to the others.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 19, 2014)

Just got back from seeing the movie again. I didn't notice the first time I saw it that the speech scene got cut.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 19, 2014)

Arishem said:


> Here's a size chart of Godzilla's various incarnationsYou can really see how they balanced G14's body proportions compared to the others.



I love how they included Snickers Godzilla


----------



## Suigetsu (May 19, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Just got back from seeing the movie again. I didn't notice the first time I saw it that the speech scene got cut.



I liked the speech of the atomic bomb. I would had kept it and placed it in the beggining. Because after all that is what started it all right? The summoning.

Also has anyone checked out this comic? It has an awesome origin story for Godzilla:


I love this picture:


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 19, 2014)

Yeah funnily enough I'm doing that now. 70+ pages or so here.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 19, 2014)

Godzilla and Scylla have any relationship?

I mean it could be the God Zilla, Scylla being pronounced Zilla and stuff?

So it is really The God Scylla.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 19, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> He's described as a last samurai type by Edwards who generally wants to be alone. He's got scars on him which are also keeping with the scars of radiation damage one has, so it establishes the theme of Godzilla and his status as old warrior.
> 
> _Gareth Edwards: He's an ancient warrior who's the last of his kind, and his kind has long since died out. He lives a very solitary lonely existence and he's very happy to keep away from everyone, but we keep doing things to force him to return and put things right_



It's an interpretation I don't exactly like of Godzilla, but acknowledge being its own thing.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 19, 2014)

Saw it for the third time in IMAX

Though I stuck in front of high school fucktards who don't realize that they aren't the only ones in the theatre. Ofcourse they also happen to be the people who openly snicker, laugh and talk shit during when shit is going down.

Heard them rating the movie outside the theatre too. Apparently they gave the film a 2/10 because Godzilla was only in it for 40 minutes and BC died...therefore the movie sucks I guess....

The Female Muto's death shut them the fuck up for a few seconds, that was atleast worth it.


----------



## Gabe (May 19, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> He's described as a last samurai type by Edwards who generally wants to be alone. He's got scars on him which are also keeping with the scars of radiation damage one has, so it establishes the theme of Godzilla and his status as old warrior.
> 
> _Gareth Edwards: He's an ancient warrior who's the last of his kind, and his kind has long since died out. He lives a very solitary lonely existence and he's very happy to keep away from everyone, but we keep doing things to force him to return and put things right_



This was a great way to look at godzilla. A warrior trying to put things right. I wish crastons character would have been there till the end. Wonder who will be godzillas foe next movie, mothra, mechgodzilla,  king gidorah, hedorah.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 19, 2014)

[sp]Why did Godzilla hunt down the Mutos?

Clearly he wasn't literally their natural predator because he didn't eat them, he just hunted them down and murdered them like he had a personal grudge against them. Though its no different than Heisei or Millenium Godzilla who go check out a monster because he's curious a fight ensues and he ends up chasing the creature down for the specific reason that it pissed him off.[/sp]


----------



## Vice (May 20, 2014)

Tom Servo spoiling the shit out of the movie.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 20, 2014)

Vice said:


> Tom Servo spoiling the shit out of the movie.



That's literally the exact formula for every Godzilla movie so settle down.


----------



## The Big G (May 20, 2014)




----------



## The Big G (May 20, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Who would you guys want to be cast in the sequel?



SO let me throw down a scenario for you that I think would work as a sequel.

The movie is set 3-5 years down the line and much like how Batman?s arrival changed things in Gotham, Godzilla?s battle with the MUTOs has changed the world. Monarch, the multi-national group that the Doctors Serizawa and Graham belong too, has now become a UN sanctioned joint military/scientific operation going under the name ?G-Force?.

G-Force?s day to day operation are lead by Dr. Serizawa, Dr. Graham and Admiral Stenz. Their ?Boss? is Chairman Dr. Yamane (cameo by Akira Takarada, and this time it won?t be cut) of the UN Security Council. G-Force?s main base is located on Moansta Island in the South Pacific( see Godzilla Awakening for more info) but their official office is in Tokyo. G-Force?s mission is too study, monitor, and protect civilians from Giant Monsters.

In the wake of his battle with the MUTOs Godzilla have become an extremely polarizing international topic. Some people hate him, some people love him, some people think he should be studied, some people thing he should be destroyed, some think he is a sign from God?others think he IS God. And with Godzilla?s appearance the issues of nuclear power and weapons once again are heavily debated.

Our movie picks up 3-5 years after G14, and it opens up with an awesome title montage of Godzilla fighting some of his more popular Toho Brethren. The two that come to mind that would be easiest to explain are Rodan and Anguirus. Why? Because you can right them off with the same origin as G. Ancient creatures who lived during a time where the world?s radiation levels were higher. Rodan hibernated in a Volcano, and Anguirius burrowed underground. I know a lot of people want Mothra?but its hard to separate her from her more mystical origins.  I guess you could have her be a giant mutated Moth, which could also give way to Kumonga and Kamacuras. And the eventual relocation of said monsters to the various islands of the Moansta archipelago so G-Force can keep and eye on them. Godzilla also makes his home off shore to keep an eye on both his fellow Kaiju and the humans. Why? Because Godzilla is King. Nuff Said.

Our story picks up with 6 new recruits to G-Force:

-Naval pilot Lt. Adam ?Newtype? Ray-played by Andrew Garfield

-Marine Corp Captain Steve Woods (From the recent Godzilla comics)-played by Channing Tatum

- Molecular Geneticist & Botanist Dr. Erika Shiragami -played by Rink Kikuchi

-Molecular Geneticist Dr. Danielle ?Dani? Thompson-played by Emilia Clarke

- Bio-Chemist Dr. Daisuke Serizawa (the son of Ken Watanabe?s Ishiro Serizawa) played by John Cho.

From these six we get the various plot threads of the film.

Plot Thread #1

"Legacy"

Much like the first film where we had the relationship between Joe and Ford Brody, this film has some daddy issues between Ishiro and Daisuke. Ishiro wants to pass on the family love of Gojira to Daisuke, remember folks that Ishiro?s father was obsessed with Godzilla in Godzilla Awakening, but Daisuke is kinda indifferent and would rather focus on his micro oxygen research. Oh and by the end Daisuke ends up with an eye patch and a new outlook on Godzilla and the world.

Plot Thread #2

"Man Playing God"

So in case you haven?t guess from the cast of characters, the big bad of this movie is Biolante. Why? Because Biolante is awesome. AND she has one of the best designs AND origins in all of Tohodom. Plus you can further push the message of what happens when Mankind messes with nature/powers beyond our understanding.

So any who, how it would play with the story is that Erika, Dani and Daisuke are working on an anti-nucler bacteria based from Godzilla and MUTO cells. Erika and Lucy starts hypothesizing that G-Cells could be used to help a LOT of people and begins injecting them in roses. But things go awry and Biolante is born from the chaos. Also Erika and Daisuke are an item. And Dani?well?she?s got an agenda of her own.

Sub Plot Thread #1

The Construction of ?Mecha-Godzilla?

Teased through the movie is the fact that G-Force is trying to build something that could go toe to toe with Godzilla in case he should go bad. Now going back to the Idea that this is a ?grounded real? world?don?t expect to see a Mecha G of Godzilla movies past. In fact you don?t see Mecha G until the mid credit sting, and even then its under construction. Where Stenz reveals to Adam and Steve that they?re going to be its pilots! Expect this Mecha G to some what akin to the Jaegers of Pacific Rim. Burly brawlers with missiles and cannons. No maser canons, but the scientist are trying to find a way to mimic Godzilla?s atomic breath.

Sub Plot Thread #2

The King of Terror

If Mecha-G is the first big build of tease of the movie, then King Ghidorah is the second tease. Basically Dani?s our human antagonist who sabotages Erika?s research and steals her data for her own ?special Project? . Now right I?m still debating on KG?s exact origins but science is involved!  And the end of the credits tease is Dani beginning her project to ether recreate/resurrect KG.  

So that gives a huge Big G, KG and Mecha G for G III!


----------



## Tom Servo (May 20, 2014)

Huffington Post having a temper tantrum that Godzilla's getting a sequel.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 20, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> [sp]Why did Godzilla hunt down the Mutos?
> 
> Clearly he wasn't literally their natural predator because he didn't eat them, he just hunted them down and murdered them like he had a personal grudge against them. Though its no different than Heisei or Millenium Godzilla who go check out a monster because he's curious a fight ensues and he ends up chasing the creature down for the specific reason that it pissed him off.[/sp]



I always really liked that about Godzilla's personality, though.


----------



## Arishem (May 20, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> [sp]Why did Godzilla hunt down the Mutos?
> 
> Clearly he wasn't literally their natural predator because he didn't eat them, he just hunted them down and murdered them like he had a personal grudge against them. Though its no different than Heisei or Millenium Godzilla who go check out a monster because he's curious a fight ensues and he ends up chasing the creature down for the specific reason that it pissed him off.[/sp]


I think there's a few compelling reasons why.
*Spoiler*: __ 



While he doesn't need to eat them, the mutos feed on the same energy source, and that clutch hatching would've been a tremendous problem. I think there were over a 100 eggs arranged around the nuke. The babies, now in a world mostly devoid of other kaiju, would deplete Godzilla's food source and then would attempt to kill him after easier supplies were depleted. In their proper era, the species was probably kept in check by predators like Godzilla's species and other hostile kaiju, but in our time they would have become an unstoppable and world wrecking scourge. Godzilla either knew the threat they could become or isn't willing to share food in a world of reduced radioactivity or some combination of the two. Comedy option: He's a bored asshole spoiling for a fight.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 20, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Godzilla and Scylla have any relationship?
> 
> I mean it could be the God Zilla, Scylla being pronounced Zilla and stuff?
> 
> So it is really The God Scylla.



Gorilla(Gorira) and Whale(Kujira) are the names that Godzilla is derived from in japanese. There is even a boat in the movie called Go Whale Tours which is a homage to that. The prequel comic also mentions why Godzilla is called Godzilla.


----------



## masamune1 (May 20, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> [sp]Why did Godzilla hunt down the Mutos?
> 
> Clearly he wasn't literally their natural predator because he didn't eat them, he just hunted them down and murdered them like he had a personal grudge against them. Though its no different than Heisei or Millenium Godzilla who go check out a monster because he's curious a fight ensues and he ends up chasing the creature down for the specific reason that it pissed him off.[/sp]



Because they are parasites that are a threat to him and when we first saw them as eggs they were inside a Godzilla-sized skeleton so it's not a stretch to imagine their first victim was a relation of his.

In fact, there is your sequel - the skeleton could be the basis for Mechagodzilla.


----------



## Tandaradei (May 20, 2014)

They should have scrapped the whole apex predator stuff, that just didn't make any sense. He clearly wasn't strong enough to effectivly hunt MUTO, seeing how 1,5 of them pretty much defeated him within minutes.

The way I see it, Godzilla was so hell-bent on killing the Muto because if they managed to securely lay the eggs, the offspring would probably kill him once he sets foot on land again.


----------



## crazymtf (May 20, 2014)

No shit. If they grew, with that many, they would have killed him. Godzilla fighting two at a time was tough because one was a flying, one a ground, and attacking from both sides. Even the best predator would have trouble. One on One, he dominated them pretty quickly. He is the Apex Predator in this situation.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 20, 2014)

I'm not sure Godzilla had the intelligence/awareness to know about any potential threat the hatchlings might present in the future; that seems too human.

I find it more believable that he was just drawn in by the Muto mating call. If these things prey on Godzilla's species normally, like we saw in the underground fossil, then it's not inconceivable that the Muto mating call evolved as a sort of natural Siren song to lure Godzilla's species into a 2-on-1 ambush like we saw in the movie, so that the mated Muto pair can kill the Godzillas and lay eggs in their radioactive bodies; in the absence of nukes, what better place than a Godzilla carcass, you know?

I remember reading something to this effect...in an early leaked draft of the film's screenplay.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 20, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> I'm not sure Godzilla had the intelligence/awareness to know about any potential threat the hatchlings might present in the future; that seems too human.
> 
> I find it more believable that he was just drawn in by the Muto mating call. If these things prey on Godzilla's species normally, like we saw in the underground fossil, then it's not inconceivable that the Muto mating call evolved as a sort of natural Siren song to lure Godzilla's species into a 2-on-1 ambush like we saw in the movie, so that the mated Muto pair can kill the Godzillas and lay eggs in their radioactive bodies; in the absence of nukes, what better place than a Godzilla carcass, you know?
> 
> I remember reading something to this effect...in an early leaked draft of the film's screenplay.



But back in the permian there was not just one Godzilla but many more so, wouldnt that have drawn more Gozillas?

I know in the comics they also explain it like they are parasites and stuff.


----------



## Arishem (May 20, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> I'm not sure Godzilla had the intelligence/awareness to know about any potential threat the hatchlings might present in the future; that seems too human.
> 
> I find it more believable that he was just drawn in by the Muto mating call. If these things prey on Godzilla's species normally, like we saw in the underground fossil, then it's not inconceivable that the Muto mating call evolved as a sort of natural Siren song to lure Godzilla's species into a 2-on-1 ambush like we saw in the movie, so that the mated Muto pair can kill the Godzillas and lay eggs in their radioactive bodies; in the absence of nukes, what better place than a Godzilla carcass, you know?
> 
> I remember reading something to this effect...in an early leaked draft of the film's screenplay.


I don't think you need human level intellect to plan for future events or to fear potential danger. It's clear that neither Godzilla nor the Mutos are simple animals. There's enough in the film to say that they have emotions, personality and the ability to strategise, so at the very least, I think they have comparable self awareness and intelligence to dolphins, apes, whales, or elephants. Something like ancient hominid intelligence, say, Homo erectus or Australopithecus could work, too.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 20, 2014)

I just assumed Godzilla is a natural rival to the Mutos like Cobras and Mongeese


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 20, 2014)

Tandaradei said:


> They should have scrapped the whole apex predator stuff, that just didn't make any sense. He clearly wasn't strong enough to effectivly hunt MUTO, seeing how 1,5 of them pretty much defeated him within minutes



One of the multiple failures in this movie was what you posted. A so called apex predator that was hailed as a physical god compared to other beings of the same period(barring it's own species) written as a weakling in a 2 vs 1 fight where it's breath weapon is useless against one of the females(which makes you wonder how the females were even hunted back then and why this ancient Godzilla did not know of the female's armor being so strong especially when the opening scene in the movie with Muto eggs in a Godzilla skeleton make it clear the species have encountered each other back in the day). 

Eh, it's implied he stomped the flying Muto both times they fought but we never see the stomping and he was overpowering the female before the male one appeared. So they did do something to show his power one on one. He has so little screen time to establish himself and relies too much on lip service, if they did'nt cut the Godzilla vs flying Muto round 1 and 2 fights, it would have helped big time to show his insane power they kept hyping.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 20, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> But back in the permian there was not just one Godzilla but many more so, wouldnt that have drawn more Gozillas?



Might have, but maybe they only needed to kill one.

And then other Godzillas showed up and like...found this dead Godzilla just laying there, all distended and rotting and shit...and were like "Well, this isn't what we signed up for"...and then just turned around and left.

I know in the comics they also explain it like they are parasites and stuff.[/QUOTE]



Arishem said:


> I don't think you need human level intellect to plan for future events or to fear potential danger.



Actually, you do.

There are very few species that can even process temporal and spacial displacement (e.g., being aware of something they are not immediately experiencing), let alone able to do something as complex as extrapolate possible future events based on past events. That's part of the problem with teaching animals language; most of them aren't equipped to associate vocalizations or symbols with anything they can't physically sense and none of them make symbolic associations without the conditioned stimulation of some kind of reward (be it food, affection, etc.).

I actually studied the shit out of this for a final research paper in my linguistics course.



> It's clear that neither Godzilla nor the Mutos are simple animals. There's enough in the film to say that they have emotions, personality and the ability to strategise, so at the very least, I think they have comparable self awareness and intelligence to dolphins, apes, whales, or elephants. Something like ancient hominid intelligence, say, Homo erectus or Australopithecus could work, too.



The closest thing to emotional awareness any of those monsters displayed was when the female Muto freaked out over the destruction of her nest, which is something a lot of mammals do instinctively. Having said that, no--dolphins, whales, elephants, and even apes are not capable of synthesizing information to come to conclusions about something as abstract as cause and effect. The extent of what they can do is touch a hot stove top, recoil in pain, and then avoid stove tops.

Humans are speshul. 



Tom Servo said:


> Mongeese


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 20, 2014)

Godzilla is implied to be "listening in" on the Mutos talking to each other and how he knows where to find them?Well that's probably something built into his species to hunt them down. Like how birds know where North is for example.


----------



## Rivers (May 20, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Having said that, no--*dolphins,* whales, elephants, and even apes are* not capable of synthesizing information to come to conclusions about something as abstract as cause and effect. *The extent of what they can do is touch a hot stove top, recoil in pain, and then avoid stove tops.



Did you get that from a text book? Pretty sure dolphins have demonstrated this before, not to mention something as abstract as creativity...


----------



## Rivers (May 20, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Godzilla is implied to be "listening in" on the Mutos talking to each other and how he knows where to find them?Well that's probably something built into his species to hunt them down. Like how birds know where North is for example.



That's already observable in insects and bats. Insects at night become audible to attract mates while bats can hone in on that call to target their location. Octopus and squid have also demonstrated to be the most intelligent of invertebrates...something of an intelligent monster from that family/species could be interesting in future Godzilla opponents.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 20, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Godzilla is implied to be "listening in" on the Mutos talking to each other and how he knows where to find them?Well that's probably something built into his species to hunt them down. Like how birds know where North is for example.



I think it's more like the Muto hunt Godzillas and draw them in with the mating call.



Rivers said:


> Did you get that from a text book?



No; like I said, I researched it (scholarly journal articles and research studies, mostly).



> Pretty sure dolphins have demonstrated this before, not to mention something as abstract as creativity...



Creativity is a whole other dimension to intelligence.

Some animals possess the capacity for creativity but not displacement, and vice-versa; honeybees are an example of the latter. Some apes (like Bonobos) that learn sign language or other forms of nonverbal communication have been able to combine the symbols in new ways to describe novel observations, but they aren't aware of the object unless it's present and they can sense it.

Anyway, I'm telling you there's no way Godzilla could've consciously anticipated the threat of those Muto babies without having a mental capacity unheard of outside of our species. If there was ANY impetus to kill them, it would've been purely instinctive. However, Godzilla repeatedly attacked the male and female Muto themselves--not the nest.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 20, 2014)

Some easter egg Edwards revealed in an interview the day before the movie's release, something I didn't catch til now, was that the boat at the end was called "Go Whales Tour". You know, Godzilla's Japanese name is Gojira, and jira means whale. Got it from here:


----------



## Tom Servo (May 20, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Godzilla is implied to be "listening in" on the Mutos talking to each other and how he knows where to find them?Well that's probably something built into his species to hunt them down. Like how birds know where North is for example.



He could just be aware where the sound was coming from, I mean if he managed to hear it and all.


----------



## Njaa (May 20, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> One of the multiple failures in this movie was what you posted. A so called apex predator that was hailed as a physical god compared to other beings of the same period(barring it's own species) written as a weakling in a 2 vs 1 fight where it's breath weapon is useless against one of the females(which makes you wonder how the females were even hunted back then and why this ancient Godzilla did not know of the female's armor being so strong especially when the opening scene in the movie with Muto eggs in a Godzilla skeleton make it clear the species have encountered each other back in the day).
> 
> Eh, it's implied he stomped the flying Muto both times they fought but we never see the stomping and he was overpowering the female before the male one appeared. So they did do something to show his power one on one. He has so little screen time to establish himself and relies too much on lip service, if they did'nt cut the Godzilla vs flying Muto round 1 and 2 fights, it would have helped big time to show his insane power they kept hyping.




Well his breath wasn't powerless against the female MUTO, first time he used it on her she was knocked out for a period of time, The second time it killed her.

We did see his power, he easily overpowered the female MUTO when it was just 1v1, he literally pushed her back and knocked her over and put his foot on her chest. It was only when the male MUTO came in and attacked the back of his neck and pulled on him that unbalanced him enough for the female to knock him over. Once that happened strength doesn't matter anymore, a lion is much weaker than a cape buffalo but once the buffalo is on the ground it's mostly game over.

EDIT:


Nikushimi said:


> Anyway, I'm telling you there's no way Godzilla could've consciously anticipated the threat of those Muto babies without having a mental capacity unheard of outside of our species. If there was ANY impetus to kill them, it would've been purely instinctive. However, Godzilla repeatedly attacked the male and female Muto themselves--not the nest.



I saw his reasoning more like that of a predator attempting to eliminate the competition. Like a lot of African predators do to each other when the chance arises.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 20, 2014)

Njaa said:


> I saw his reasoning more like that of a predator attempting to eliminate the competition. Like a lot of African predators do to each other when the chance arises.



That's possible.

It's sorta the same thing though...as just saying he's an asshole who hunted them down to murder them just because they pissed him off. 

I can dig it.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 20, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> That's possible.
> 
> It's sorta the same thing though...as just saying he's an asshole who hunted them down to murder them just because they pissed him off.
> 
> I can dig it.



Which again is consistent with his character in other versions. Godzilla 2000, Godzilla vs. Biollante, Godzilla Raids Again, Godzilla and Mothra BFTE, Godzilla FW, Godzilla vs. SpaceGodzilla (Though that was more because his son was kidnapped)


----------



## Karasu (May 20, 2014)

OK...what the fuck was that shit. 

Yeah, yeah they tried to ground the movie through the characters, but a little too much of that BS and not enough Godzilla.  The director should have watched some Pacific Rim while he was considering the action in this movie. Let dem monsters get into it some more/spread the action out a bit.  And get the fuck out of town - that lizard would have lit that little annoying flying piece of shit up with some fish-smelling atomic breath in about 5 seconds.  My boy finally roasted that bitch properly in the end...had himself a little nap before going on home.

 

Basically good story (whatever - not a strong point for this kind of movie), excellent sfx, but SHIT plot, and SHIT sequences.


----------



## Rivers (May 20, 2014)

^ Isnt plot the same as story?

Also, I get how people can get annoyed at seeing the beginning of a monster battle only for the director to cut to the humans scenes on purpose. Some dont mind, some are a little annoyed, others are totally pissed and insulted.

The human side is tolerable and even fine on its own. But gets a greater negative impression when the director puts that in your face, after letting you smell some Godzilla action happening instead.


----------



## Karasu (May 20, 2014)

Rivers said:


> ^ Isnt plot the same as story?
> 
> Also, I get how people can get annoyed at seeing the beginning of a monster battle only for the director to cut to the humans scenes on purpose. Some dont mind, some are a little annoyed, others are totally pissed and insulted.
> 
> The human side is tolerable and even fine on its own. But gets a greater negative impression when the director puts that in your face, after letting you smell some Godzilla action happening instead.



No - the plot is how the story is moved along or arranged. 

I don't mind switching back and forth a bit during action sequences, and developing anticipation/teasing a little, but this isn't the case in Godzilla.  The movie really didn't have a pulse for me until three quarters of the way through.  It's like he was a supporting role in his own movie. Essentially this is a monster movie with very little monster action until the end.


----------



## Rivers (May 20, 2014)

Black Sun said:


> No - the plot is how the story is moved along or arranged.



Oh, I call that the pacing then. Yeah, the guy next to me was sighing everytime the did NOT show Godzilla fight. 

By the time they did, he looked at his watch...and I was like, _yeah probably two-thirds of the movie has gone by to get to here mate. _


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2014)

Pace isn't the same as plot; it's the tempo at which the story, or plot, progresses.


----------



## Rivers (May 21, 2014)

That's supposed to be different from this?



> how the story is moved along or arranged.



Doesnt the arrangement/order of the plot determine the pacing of the story?


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2014)

Not necessarily. Say I made a story about a boy walking home from school comprised of three scenes: walking with a friend, confrontation with bullies, and running away from rabid dog.

The plot is this: A boy travels home while avoiding a couple dangers. 

This plot is not the story. The story provides more detail that takes that plot (or premise) which could be applied to different stories, and makes it unique. The story might be about Thomas, who talks with his friend, Chuck; confronts a bully, Mitch; and runs away from a rabid poodle. 

The pace, or tempo, would be how fast or slowly these events progress. 5 minutes on walking with Chuck, ten minutes on confronting Mitch, and seven minutes on running away from the poodle.

The order does not necessarily dictate the pace. But it often should. You wouldn't want the chase scene with the poodle to last too long after the bully confrontation because too much action for too long exhausts the viewer. Good pacing would either make both action scenes brief, or put a calming scene between the two to give the audience a chance to breath.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 21, 2014)

I think it would be the perfect Godzilla movie.....if we actually got to see the first fight. I understand the second one but jesus cutting away from that first fight after the build-up was....a dick move.


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2014)

Perfect? Nah. Better? Yeah.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Perfect? Yeah.



fix'd


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2014)

How would that one scene have fixed all the other problems?


----------



## Tom Servo (May 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> How would that one scene have fixed all the other problems?



Because that's the only real problem that mattered.


----------



## Tandaradei (May 21, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Okay this movie was fucking awesome.
> 
> I also had a thing that never happened to me before. The entire fucking theater broke out into applause when
> 
> ...



The fight the movie hyped for two hours ends in a completely nonsensical and anticlimactic sequence and people go nuts because Godzilla did a cool finishing move.


This is why we can't have nice things


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Because that's the only real problem that mattered.


If you says so.



Tandaradei said:


> The fight the movie hyped for two hours ends in a completely nonsensical and anticlimactic sequence and people go nuts because Godzilla did a cool finishing move.


Well anticlimactic is subjective... but what was nonsensical about the finishing move?


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]XTlWj4Vdl-4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wesley (May 21, 2014)

Basically what happens when everyone in a movie runs around either in a panic or is completely reasonable.


----------



## Tandaradei (May 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Well anticlimactic is subjective... but what was nonsensical about the finishing move?



Not the finishing move itself but rather the whole scene.
A 90.000 ton, elephant feeted, completely exhausted Godzilla sneaking up on a highly agile Kaiju, that can communicate through vibrations across half the globe.


Every single fight in the movie was one sided. Not one suspenseful one on one.
*Godzilla VS male MUTO *
Godzilla wins. Only surprise was just how long Godzilla took to defeat an enemy of 1/10th his own weight

*Godzilla VS female MUTO *
Godzilla dominates

*Godzilla VS both MUTO*
MUTO dominate him hard

*exhausted Godzilla VS enraged female MUTO*
Hey this could actually be interesting! Just kidding, Godzilla shadowsteps into finishing move.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 21, 2014)

No one ever talks about it but


*Spoiler*: __ 



The scene when the Muto is hiding on the bridge was cool as fuck


----------



## Mikaveli (May 21, 2014)

If the soldier wasn't so fucking stoic it would have been easier to forget about the monster and wanting to see them.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 21, 2014)

Have these concept art images been seen before?


----------



## Tom Servo (May 21, 2014)

Doug and Rob nail it and sums up everything perfectly


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2014)

would you mind summing up their points


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 21, 2014)

I have heard some people criticize this movie for not showing the monsters too often or too clearly, but I now have realized that showing the monsters only briefly and rarely helps to maintain an aura of suspense regarding them, keeping them more mysterious in the minds of the viewers. The first _Jaws_ and _Alien_ films used that tactic, and it was very effective in those films, so it was in this film, as well.


----------



## Wesley (May 22, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have heard some people criticize this movie for not showing the monsters too often or too clearly, but I now have realized that showing the monsters only briefly and rarely helps to maintain an aura of suspense regarding them, keeping them more mysterious in the minds of the viewers. The first _Jaws_ and _Alien_ films used that tactic, and it was very effective in those films, so it was in this film, as well.



Except we were watching news broadcasts of the monsters doing shit.  They weren't hidden because the monster disappeared.  The camera would cut away from the monsters,  and focus on people's reactions to them.  And not people on the scene, but people on the other side of the world watching them on the news!

Honestly, I think that only happened like three times that mattered.

1.) In Hawaii when Mr. Muto engaged Godzilla.

2.) In Vegas when Mrs. Muto was on the move and we only got to see her walking around a bit + the after math of that.

3.) Again, Mr. Muto engaged Godzilla in San Fransico before cutting away and this one was especially bad because it left me thinking that Mr. Muto might have actually been killed off-screen by Godzilla!

Jaws hides in the water until he pops up and eats you.  Alien hides in air ducts or sewers or whatever.  And when they do so, it's because they are stalking people, individual characters that we can perceive and identify with.

It was frustrating for me to see have that happen so abruptly with so much frequency.


----------



## Arishem (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Lord Genome (May 22, 2014)

just saw it i really liked it

i didnt mind the human part of it and godzilla was a boss

music was well done also


----------



## Rivers (May 22, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have heard some people criticize this movie for not showing the monsters too often or too clearly, but I now have realized that showing the monsters only briefly and rarely helps to maintain an aura of suspense regarding them, keeping them more mysterious in the minds of the viewers. The first _Jaws_ and _Alien_ films used that tactic, and it was very effective in those films, so it was in this film, as well.



Those two films were part of the horror genre...this one was not. Godzilla is more _action_ scifi.


----------



## Slice (May 22, 2014)

Wesley said:


> 1.) In Hawaii when Mr. Muto engaged Godzilla.



I was a bit angry at this because there was all this build up with the Tsunami, the train and Godzilla showing up at the airport like a boss.
And then it cuts away.

This was not well scripted at all.


----------



## Swarmy (May 22, 2014)

Any of you got the art book? I'm curious what it says about the Mutos' design, as far as I know from an interview they were influnced by Alien, Starship Troopers, JP and Jaws


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 22, 2014)

Well your majesty, today is the last day of your success. It was a nice run  Here comes the X-Men to take the box office throne


----------



## Suigetsu (May 22, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Well your majesty, today is the last day of your success. It was a nice run  Here comes the X-Men to take the box office throne



NO!

Many people dont like the x-men.
I for one, not excited about the new xmen movie, cause I am not interested on Fox xmin nor in the MAVHEL cinematic universe which is incapable of seriousness, drama and suspense. It's just bad comedy at this point.


----------



## Swarmy (May 22, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Well your majesty, today is the last day of your success. It was a nice run  Here comes the X-Men to take the box office throne



Bad joke mate


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 22, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Bad joke mate



Swarmy man, I wish it were a joke.


----------



## Swarmy (May 22, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Swarmy man, I wish it were a joke.



Hey better lose to Xmen than Maleficent


----------



## Tom Servo (May 22, 2014)

If fucking Spider-Man didn't put a dent in Godzilla's BO numbers I think we're still safe. Stopped watching X-Men in theatres after 3.


----------



## Swarmy (May 22, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> If fucking Spider-Man didn't put a dent in Godzilla's BO numbers I think we're still safe. Stopped watching X-Men in theatres after 3.



Lo I actually totally forgot about him.... that movie was even worse than the first one 

I don't see many people excited about Xmen here tbh, in fact Godzilla gathered a lot of attention for a country that barely knows the King outside of the 98 version


----------



## crazymtf (May 22, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> NO!
> 
> Many people dont like the x-men.
> I for one, not excited about the new xmen movie, cause I am not interested on Fox xmin nor in the MAVHEL cinematic universe which is incapable of seriousness, drama and suspense. It's just bad comedy at this point.



Lol first Class did very well and nobody even knew what the hell it was about outside the X-men fans. Days of Future past has both old cast and new? It'll do great. Plus amazing reviews, near Captain America reviews. Yeah...


----------



## Suigetsu (May 22, 2014)

crazymtf said:


> Lol first Class did very well and nobody even knew what the hell it was about outside the X-men fans. Days of Future past has both old cast and new? It'll do great. Plus amazing reviews, near Captain America reviews. Yeah...



Cap Murricah 2 it's over rated and only Mavhel fans like Cap Murricah 1, which was a god awful film. It's a product just like all Mavhel films after Ironman 1.
Xmin will get a lot of views. First class was not of my fancy but I reckon this one will attract a lot of folks, so it outwhitting Gojira it's a possibility.

Anyways, my inner fanboy will never cease to cheer on Godzilla, despite it's flaws and compliments.


----------



## crazymtf (May 22, 2014)

I liked Godzilla, a lot, but Cap was the better movie. Come on now lol.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 22, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Hey better lose to Xmen than Maleficent



What is wrong with losing to Maleficent? She is a most awesome character, definitely one of the most evil and badass whom the Disney company has ever created, and certainly one of the best-known female villains from any fictional story, ever. I would consider losing to a character as awesome as herself to be an honor, since she actually defeated me herself, rather than sending one of her minions to do it.


----------



## Swarmy (May 22, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What is wrong with losing to Maleficent? She is a most awesome character, definitely one of the most evil and badass whom the Disney company has ever created, and certainly one of the best-known female villains from any fictional story, ever. I would consider losing to a character as awesome as herself to be an honor, since she actually defeated me herself, rather than sending one of her minions to do it.



I have nothing against the character nor Angelina but lets be honest here, Godzilla is just entirely in another league, not to mention that it's more known and loved than Maleficent by far.

It's hard to compare the both but from I've seen people are more excited about big G than Jolie's "scary" and "ugly" anti-heroine


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 22, 2014)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 22, 2014)

Wow! That concept art is amazing! Thank you very much for posting those images!


----------



## crazymtf (May 22, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> I have nothing against the character nor Angelina but lets be honest here, Godzilla is just entirely in another league, not to mention that it's more known and loved than Maleficent by far.
> 
> It's hard to compare the both but from I've seen people are more excited about big G than Jolie's "scary" and "ugly" anti-heroine



Eh, don't be surprised. Mel has a good chance to be a top earner. Shit like Snow White did pretty well and without good leads.


----------



## Swarmy (May 22, 2014)

crazymtf said:


> Eh, don't be surprised. Mel has a good chance to be a top earner. Shit like Snow White did pretty well and without good leads.



I still doubt it


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 22, 2014)

Y'all hear Gareth is going to direct a Star Wars spin-off for 2016?



DemonDragonJ said:


> Wow! That concept art is amazing! Thank you very much for posting those images!



Eh you're welcome? You're way too excited, more excited than you should be on concept art


----------



## crazymtf (May 22, 2014)

Really? Eh. Not a huge Star Wars fan.


----------



## Deimos (May 22, 2014)

I watched this last week. It was different from what I was expecting. I also felt it was too dark throughout.


----------



## Wesley (May 22, 2014)

How do you guys feel about an animated series?


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 22, 2014)

Not only the second, but the third one as well.




Wesley said:


> How do you guys feel about an animated series?


 
I'd love another one, but not set in this universe.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 23, 2014)

Well, looks like X-Men didn't beat Godzilla in Thursday night screenings.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 23, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Well, looks like X-Men didn't beat Godzilla in Thursday night screenings.


----------



## Swarmy (May 23, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Well, looks like X-Men didn't beat Godzilla in Thursday night screenings.



You don't say


----------



## Narutossss (May 23, 2014)

godzilla opened at 7pm plus it had IMAX screens, xmen opened at 10 with no IMAX, that's 3 hours plus IMAX advantage.


----------



## crazymtf (May 23, 2014)

I'm surprised because while my theater was packed for Godzilla but for X-men, so overfull that they OPENED another theater for people to watch it haha.


----------



## Arishem (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Saishin (May 24, 2014)

Today I went to watch Godzilla and I found it a great movie although I think Godzilla was put a little aside in the movie,I mean I expected more scenes involving him.

Btw is the Muto inspired from one of the monster rivals that have appeared in the Godzilla franchise?

And what do you think about the '98 Godzilla movie and this one? personally I like more the new one,it is more faithful to the Japanese movie and finally Godzilla has its radioactive ray something that lacked in the Emmerich version.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 24, 2014)

Saishin said:


> Today I went to watch Godzilla and I found it a great movie although I think Godzilla was put a little aside in the movie,I mean I expected more scenes involving him.
> 
> Btw is the Muto inspired from one of the monster rivals that have appeared in the Godzilla franchise?
> 
> And what do you think about the '98 Godzilla movie and this one? personally I like more the new one,it is more faithful to the Japanese movie and finally Godzilla has its radioactive ray something that lacked in the Emmerich version.



The 98 version never happened.

Muto looks like its based on a mix between Gyaos, The Cloverfield Monster and the arachnids from Starship Troopers.


----------



## Wesley (May 24, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> The 98 version never happened.
> 
> Muto looks like its based on a mix between Gyaos, The Cloverfield Monster and the arachnids from Starship Troopers.



Which is pretty much original compared to about half of Godzilla's rogue's gallery, who are mutant or mechanical variations of him.  

The Mutos are actually really quite original in Godzilla.  You have to look at them as a pair.  One is a male, light-weight, flyer.  The other is a female, heavy-duty, brawler.  Small and fast, and big and strong.  They are a couple, which has not happened in 60 years of Godzilla.  Not even Gigan and Megalon, the original Kaiju tag-team, have the same dynamic as the Mutos.


----------



## Saishin (May 24, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> The 98 version never happened.
> 
> Muto looks like its based on a mix between Gyaos, The Cloverfield Monster and the *arachnids from Starship Troopers.*


More than Godzilla the 98 version reminds the remake of a sci-fic film of the 50's  with a dinosaur,can't remember the title.

Yeah when I saw the Muto it made me remind Starship Troopers 




Wesley said:


> Which is pretty much original compared to about half of Godzilla's rogue's gallery, who are mutant or mechanical variations of him.
> 
> The Mutos are actually really quite original in Godzilla.  You have to look at them as a pair.  One is a male, light-weight, flyer.  The other is a female, heavy-duty, brawler.  Small and fast, and big and strong.  They are a couple, which has not happened in 60 years of Godzilla.  Not even Gigan and Megalon, the original Kaiju tag-team, have the same dynamic as the Mutos.


For the sequel they should put as rival Ghidorah.Also a remake of Godzilla vs King Kong wouldn't be bad 

I liked the scene where the soldiers parachuted themselves,great suspense.Btw have you noted that for that scene it has been used the same music track used for a scene in 2001 a space oddyssey


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2014)

watched it, loved it.

I did get a bit frustrated with the teasing but they were just building up the fight for badass moments. I forgave Warners and the writers


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 25, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Watched this yesterday and was suitably impressed with the scale of everything as well as the sheer level of destruction. I liked that the Muto could just biologically generate powerful EMPs which makes humans almost entirely irrelevant.

What I had wished they had done though is be a little more thorough on the technical aspects of the giant creatures being biological organisms. I mean they Godzilla hunts these things but he clearly doesn't eat them. It just seem strange that he would come up in the manner he does specifically for these things. I get that there is a kind of naturalism aspect to it, but it just would have been nice if it was fleshed out a little better.

I liked Cranston in it and didn't expect his role to be what it was based on the trailer, but I think it gave a nice simple starting point.

Generally awesome a defintely worth paying to see in a cinema. That roar is insane in surround sound.


----------



## MCTDread (May 25, 2014)

^
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I was under the impression they were natural rivals. Since both species existed long ago. I loved this film  the sheer force of destruction, the battles, dat FINAL KILL  just the atmosphere felt tense and uncertain. I loved that part when the soldiers were sky diving into San Fran and you could almost feel the tension as they get closer. I look forward to the sequel


----------



## Mikaveli (May 25, 2014)

Female MUTO was a straight up Cloverfield clone lol


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 26, 2014)

i thought cranston's part in this was misrepresented and expected him to be in the whole movie


----------



## Tom Servo (May 27, 2014)

I'm going to write a video review about this movie in a couple days.

you guys don't think a review about a movie that's been out for 2 weeks is too late in the game do you?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 27, 2014)

Tandaradei said:


> Not the finishing move itself but rather the whole scene.
> A 90.000 ton, elephant feeted, completely exhausted Godzilla sneaking up on a highly agile Kaiju, that can communicate through vibrations across half the globe.
> ...
> 
> ...



yeah, this is essentially what happened in the 2004 godzilla as well, million ton monster tip toeing around the city and sneaking up on his enemies, like a freakin cat or something... it's kinda stupid.  
  especially since was just taken down by a building and his movement is like earthquakes.

godzilla shoulda crashed a building for the finishing move or swam up from the ocean.

it's probably the worst part of the movie.


----------



## Muk (May 27, 2014)

i like the muto design for godzilla's enemy 

i watched the final wars and all those monster designs were screaming human-stunt guy putting on a plastic suit


----------



## Swarmy (May 27, 2014)

Super Goob said:


> Female MUTO was a straight up Cloverfield clone lol



+ Starship Troopers


----------



## Tom Servo (May 27, 2014)

Nobody's answering my question


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2014)

I don't think reviewing something 20 years after is too late in the game.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 29, 2014)

See Swarms? What did I tell ya? X-Men was going to dominate  and yes this is late.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 29, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> See Swarms? What did I tell ya? X-Men was going to dominate  and yes this is late.



x-men really dominated? show pics.


----------



## Njaa (May 29, 2014)

X-men got a lower 3-day total than Godzilla, it was the 4-day tally that put it over.


----------



## Fang (May 29, 2014)

I was expecting Malcom to be Hal's son in the movie.

It was pretty enjoyable over all, saw it twice. Once by myself, and next time with a couple friends coming back into town last weekend.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 29, 2014)

i'm gonna watch it again, it's epic enough


----------



## Lying Cat (May 29, 2014)

Bryan Cranston's  performance was really heads and shoulder above the rest of cast, gave me
 goosebumps a few times. To be honest I don't think the first quarter of the film would have immersed me as much as it did without his presence. Other than the fact that they killed off Cranston's character too soon and a handful of other nitpicks, I enjoyed the movie  a great deal.

Atomic Breath looked freaking cool.



Fang said:


> I was expecting Malcom to be Hal's son in the movie.
> 
> It was pretty enjoyable over all, saw it twice. Once by myself, and next time with a couple friends coming back into town last weekend.


wow you have friends dude? somehow I find that hard to believe


----------



## Bluebeard (May 29, 2014)

This movie was great.

The ending was kind of stupid though.


----------



## Fang (May 29, 2014)

Lying Cat said:


> wow you have friends dude? somehow I find that hard to believe


----------



## Swarmy (May 30, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> See Swarms? What did I tell ya? X-Men was going to dominate  and yes this is late.



I blame you


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 30, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> I blame you



X-Men are the ones to blame


----------



## Swarmy (May 30, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> X-Men are the ones to blame



They should make a Godzilla vs X-Men movie


----------



## Arishem (May 30, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> They should make a Godzilla vs X-Men movie


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 30, 2014)

1998 godzilla vs 2014 godzilla, discuss


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 30, 2014)

Now that's not fair, we all know Bitchzilla won't last a minute against the true king.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 31, 2014)

That's a sick ass fanart with Biollante


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2014)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> 1998 godzilla vs 2014 godzilla, discuss


this isn't a fight in any form


----------



## Tom Servo (May 31, 2014)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> 1998 godzilla vs 2014 godzilla, discuss



2014 Godzilla withstood 15 MT and is physically superior to MUFO who carried off a 48,000 ton sub like it was a grocery bag.

1998 Godzilla couldn't keep up with a Taxi driving through traffic and was killed by a few hits from Fighter Jets

Its really not hard to see how this ends.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 31, 2014)

Well, Maleficent booted X-Men from the throne. Now I'm not upset about that movie beating Godzilla anymore. And yes, I care about this a lot


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 31, 2014)

lol, fighter jet missiles took out 1998 godzilla, fucking lame


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 1, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Well, Maleficent booted X-Men from the throne. Now I'm not upset about that movie beating Godzilla anymore. And yes, I care about this a lot



Angelina Jolie beat the King


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 1, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Angelina Jolie beat the King


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 1, 2014)

Just saw Maleficent.... that movie was horrible... how the heck did it get to the top  It was basically all close ups of Angelina's face like 80% of the time


----------



## Velocity (Jun 1, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> They should make a Godzilla vs X-Men movie



It would last less time than that one scene in Final Wars where Godzilla pimpslaps the '98 Godzilla with his tail.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 1, 2014)

Velocity said:


> It would last less time than that one scene in Final Wars where Godzilla pimpslaps the '98 Godzilla with his tail.



Unless Xavier manages to hack Godzilla's brain


----------



## Arishem (Jun 2, 2014)

The Onion has no peers.


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 2, 2014)

^ That’s cold


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## Swarmy (Jun 4, 2014)

And I complain when we find snake sized centipedes at the door


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 17, 2014)

To be underway if a hit in China.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 17, 2014)

I enjoyed this film a lot. I was the only one who liked it from my group, they found it boring and Godzilla didn't have enough screen time but it was worth the wait to see him at the end. However, I did find the rest of the cast dull apart from the dad who died. The son was abysmal, I can't even remember his name lol

I reckon when the dad showed the son all those monsters from the olden ages, some of them may come back for the sequel, felt like foreshadowing.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 25, 2014)

There's a new Godzilla game being made by Bandai Namco and Legendary Godzilla is in it. Here's the thread y'all.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]VnY4p_ASV9M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 11, 2014)

Supe's jelly


----------



## Muk (Jul 15, 2014)

super's jelly


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 17, 2014)

Always hate the argument that "Godzilla wasn't in it long enough"

That's part of the fun, Godzilla's not supposed to get over-exposure otherwise he wouldn't make as big of an impact on screen.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 21, 2014)

September 16 mofos. August 26 for the Digital HD release.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 26, 2014)

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKK.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 26, 2014)

> Moderator Jessica Chobot brought out CEO Thomas Tull to the stage, and he introduced a video message of Godzilla director Gareth Edwards "who is locked up in a galaxy far, far away."
> 
> "We get to make another one! But first I need a break from the pressure of working on a major franchise, so I'm here in San Francisco doing a little scifi film (a Star Wars one)." Yes, Edwards will be back to direct Godzilla 2, he confirmed.
> 
> Next came a bit of teaser footage showing warfare and "A secret remains hidden. There are OTHERS." A flying monster - yup, it's MOTHRA confrimed for the sequel. GHIDORAH confirmed for the sequel. "Conflict inevitable... Let. Them. Fight."


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2014)

Maximum Mothra achieved.


----------



## Jing (Jul 26, 2014)

So its basically going to be this?


----------



## The Big G (Jul 26, 2014)

Jing said:


> So its basically going to be this?



YES!


----------



## Gabe (Jul 26, 2014)

Great news to see this other legendary monsters are gonna be in the sequel with godzilla


----------



## Njaa (Jul 26, 2014)

Fuck yeah a sequel!!




Mothra has never been one of my favorites but i can stomach her if we're getting Rodan *AND* King Ghidorah.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 26, 2014)

I'd save Ghidorah for the last movie, he's basically final boss tier

And no Anguirus?


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 27, 2014)

Mothra.... YES  Was about time for a proper insect kaiju to step in


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 14, 2014)

Mark your calendars


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 14, 2014)

Four years?

That's a heck of a wait.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 14, 2014)

I might be married by then


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 16, 2014)

reiatsuflow said:


> Four years?
> 
> That's a heck of a wait.



Probably has to do with the Star Wars films, Edwards is a busy guy now.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 16, 2014)

Someone should tell Edwards to not bother with the shitty Star Wars movie


----------



## Njaa (Aug 17, 2014)

4 years huh? Well i guess that's not so bad, hell the world cup will be back by then so there's that.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 23, 2014)

You can watch the only good part of the entire movie legally online here:

[YOUTUBE]MWM9Rl8LpPY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 25, 2014)

If 4 years is needed to deliver quality monsters, then 4 years it shall be.

I rather wait for a damn good end product than a disappointment that could have been avoided if more time was granted.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 25, 2014)

I hope Bryan Cranston's character has a twin brother. 

We need to be compensated for his brief appearance.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 25, 2014)

Mike Von J said:


> I hope Bryan Cranston's character has a twin brother.



Who gets stepped on the moment Godzilla shows up


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 25, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Who gets stepped on the moment Godzilla shows up




Bitch, his twin brother is no other than Mr. White. 

Godzilla had better get his shit together before trying to mess with him.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 26, 2014)

He puts something in reactors that make the Kaiju feel trippy. I'd on one hand hate for such a cheap tactic of getting him back but on the other I'd love if the sequel focused on a human actually interesting if it had to do that, it should have been Cranston in the original movie over the boring main we got.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 26, 2014)

Would be neat for Cranston's character to come back via flashback in a sequel, but his only relevance was uncovering the MUTO coverups and I'm not sure if we'll be seeing more of them in the future.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 26, 2014)

Am I the only one who hated this movie? So much human nonsense, so much stupidity, so little monsters... heck, we even only had glimpses of two first big fights. And it took like 90 minutes for the movie to become a monster movie.

//HbS


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 27, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Am I the only one who hated this movie? So much human nonsense, so much stupidity, so little monsters... heck, we even only had glimpses of two first big fights. And it took like 90 minutes for the movie to become a monster movie.
> 
> //HbS



Did you hate the monster part?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]DJkmVabo3T0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 30, 2014)

What if Godzilla is indeed real and the Japanese knew of its existence ages ago?


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 8, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> You can watch the only good part of the entire movie legally online here:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]MWM9Rl8LpPY[/YOUTUBE]



Were you asleep through the rest of it or something?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 11, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Were you asleep through the rest of it or something?


Ignore his pompous ass.

Collection of video files


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 12, 2014)

Does Godzilla get help from humans before? Like making him wear some high tech armor and some shit?


----------



## Njaa (Sep 14, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Ignore his pompous ass.
> 
> Collection of video files



Those are pretty cool and i must say that it seems MUTO is a term used for all the creatures, including Godzilla. Godzilla was just given a specific codename....

Codename: Ghidorah
Codename: Rodan

I like the possibility of that.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 18, 2014)

The first movie's writer returns


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 19, 2014)

Yay?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 3, 2015)

Japan's making a movie for 2016.

Godzilla 2 [LP] coming in 2018.

FAM WE ARE GONNA FUCKING EAT.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 3, 2015)

> Japan's making a movie for 2016.


any more info on this ? 



and Pacific Rim 2 in 2017


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 3, 2015)

Neltharion said:


> any more info on this ?
> 
> 
> 
> and Pacific Rim 2 in 2017



Check the thread in this section.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 13, 2015)

Been so long here.


He doesn't need to come back. Just have a new cast in the sequel just like with the Japanese movies.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 13, 2015)

They're no doubt trying to create yet another "cinematic universe" 

Godzilla should be an anthology. Have it take place after like 10 years, have some more mature lead, have Radon, have my money.


----------

